# Leota Trails 5-1-21



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Leota Trails 5-1-21*









Leota Trail : Up North Trails


The trail traverses along Muskegon River north of Harrison for 50” ATV or less. The area varies in terrain from views of the river to rocky hillsides.




www.upnorthtrails.org





First Ride there this Year! And it was worth it! Trails were nice and Dry, if you like them dry, We do! Less Cleaning on Sunday! This Video takes us from the trail head, to the Muskegon River. We are Heading Over to the Denton Trails in the Next Video. 
Hope to See You On The Trails!


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

These are awesome! Well be up riding in mio next week! First time for me in years cannot wait!!


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

Have Fun in Mio!
it is great there.
you taking videos? or pictures?


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

I’ll take pictures! I don’t have a go pro...yet!!


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Denton Trails* 
This Video Continues were the Leota Trails Video Ended. We are now on the Denton Trails.

Denton Creek Trail & Route : Up North Trails


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

I have a cabin a couple miles south of the Denton creek trails (east of Meredith). I ride them occasionally. I've never got over to Leota but I've ridden up to St. Helen. Just getting back into trail riding after about a 15 year absence.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

mac66 said:


> I have a cabin a couple miles south of the Denton creek trails (east of Meredith). I ride them occasionally. I've never got over to Leota but I've ridden up to St. Helen. Just getting back into trail riding after about a 15 year absence.


Nice Area.
We ride from Leota to Houghton Lake,eat and gas up and ride back to Leota.
Wow! Denton Trails to St. Helen is A trip.
Thanks for watching, and the comment!


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Rich1028 said:


> Nice Area.
> We ride from Leota to Houghton Lake,eat and gas up and ride back to Leota.
> Wow! Denton Trails to St. Helen is A trip.
> Thanks for watching, and the comment!


It's not too bad if you start at the trail head on Waco road and head east/north.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

mac66 said:


> It's not too bad if you start at the trail head on Waco road and head east/north.


ok,I think I know were that is.


----------



## mac66 (Apr 4, 2017)

Rich1028 said:


> ok,I think I know were that is.


The trail head is on Waco road west of M 18 at the north end of the trail system. However, there is some open space for people to park their trucks/trailers on Waco rd just off of M 18 on the west side without going to the trail head. They then head to St. Helens by going east on Waco road until they pick up the ORV route on the other side of the gas line.

The actual ORV trail crosses M 18 about a mile south of Waco rd but then you have to go south, then all the way back north. It's quicker to just take Waco rd directly east since the ORV route to St. Helens is north of Waco rd.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

mac66 said:


> The trail head is on Waco road west of M 18 at the north end of the trail system. However, there is some open space for people to park their trucks/trailers on Waco rd just off of M 18 on the west side without going to the trail head. They then head to St. Helens by going east on Waco road until they pick up the ORV route on the other side of the gas line.
> 
> The actual ORV trail crosses M 18 about a mile south of Waco rd but then you have to go south, then all the way back north. It's quicker to just take Waco rd directly east since the ORV route to St. Helens is north of Waco rd.


I think I can find that, Thanks!


----------

